
IBM open sources Mac-at-IBM code - franze
https://9to5mac.com/2018/10/23/ibm-open-sources-macibm-code/
======
equalunique
Here's the link to the source code: [https://github.com/ibm/mac-ibm-
enrollment-app](https://github.com/ibm/mac-ibm-enrollment-app)

